# You want anchovies on that?



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

For the second day in a row, LARGE schools of anchovy so dense they look like an oil spill, appear just off the surf line of San Diego beaches. Once common such sights have not been seen here for thirty years. 

Quote:

Phil Hastings, a marine biology professor and curator of the marine vertebrate collection at the UC San Diego-connected Scripps, said he doubted the mystery of their appearance will be solved.

"I don't think we'll be able to ferret it out," he said. But for history's sake, Scripps has collected specimens for preservation.

Unquote

http://www.cbs8.com/story/25979505/big-school-of-tiny-fish-spotted-off-la-jolla

http://tinyurl.com/otz7dk3

Attached: anchovies.jpg (59.7 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day kewl dude.sm,today.08"06;re:you want anchovies on that?it is an amazing sight.it says that there are plenty of fish left in the sea.i like anchovies,there should be a glut in the fish shops???thank for the links.interesting post.regards ben27


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Quick! Where's my net!!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Coastie said:


> Quick! Where's my net!!


Damn....you beat me to it Chris ha ha ha(Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks like a Rorschach test .... I see a mermaid with her tail bitten off.

John T


----------

